# Best value DVD Ripping software



## megadieftw (Jul 17, 2010)

I have loads of music DVD's and films on DVD that I want ripped to my PC so I can transfer onto my ipod but I'm not sure what software to use. I'd rather just pay for some good stuff, I've heard Roxio's good, as opposed to free **** (I'm fed up with the slow speed and all the pop ups and 5 free trial ******** that comes with the free ones, plus the resolution always sucks as).

I'm sure plenty of you have gone through the same, what did you go for? Price wise around the £15 would be what I'm prepared to pay but ideally lower. If it has to be £20 so be it but thats _it_ and it has to be veeery highly recommended 

Cheers for your thoughts


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Copying DVD's and CD's is generally considered illegal activities on the forum.

Thread Closed


----------

